# ? about ipad and productivity



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a grad. student working on my master's in school counseling and have to use Word and Powerpoint.  I am going to purchase an ipad and was wondering if anyone has used the iworks programs with the ipad?  I typically only create very simple Word documents and 10 (or so) slide ppt presentations with practically no frills.  Would these programs be a valid option for me or will I still have to use the netbook?

Any advice would be very helpful.

Thanks
Mala


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Here is a nice video about Pages. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsj6E_D6Ui0


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

And one on Keynote:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfCyJT0Hd4Q&feature=channel


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My opinion is based on what you use the files with once you are done.  Do you plan to export to Word or Excel or do you use Pages and Numbers?  If you are a mac person then stick with iwork.  If not then you might want to consider some of the other options.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

All of my classes are online so basically I have to email all assignments.  I am not a mac person but am seriously considering heading in that direction.  I just started researching my options and got confused.  If it was you, which route would you go?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Mala,

There have been numerous reports on other iPad forums of Pages not being able to transfer documents to Word. Font incompatibilities, formatting error, not being able to use footnotes for citation, etc. If you must use Word for your classes, do not use Pages for the iPad. It works fine if you are going from iPad to Mac using Pages, but you will have all kinds of problems sending your documents to your Professor who has Word loaded on his Microsoft based computer. The same can be said with Numbers vs Excel. 

I don't have Keynote so I can't comment on that.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for all of the responses.  I will probably just do school work on the netbook and fun stuff on the ipad.  It would be great if I could do it all on the ipad though.


----------

